# How to start GUI in SOLARIS



## SE><IE (Aug 31, 2006)

I recently installed SOLARIS 10 and it logged me IN automatically as "root". I wanna know how to start the GUI shell. Ma sys is P-4 3.2 with 512 DDR 266 RAM

The steps that show up are


> grub loading stage2...



<options> (bootmenu)


> 1)Solaris 10 1/06 s10x_u1wos_19a x86
> 2)solaris fail (something like that-yaad nahi)
> 3)windows



*1* pe enter mara and licence screen showed up.



> Hostname : satyam-9665 (I entered it earlier)
> checking ufs filesystem
> Satyam-9665 console login





> aug(date n time) Satyam-9665 sendmail[372]:My unqualified host name(local host) unknown; sleeping for retry





> Starting desktop login on display:0





> wait for the Desktop screen before logging in





> The X Server can not be started on display:0


The screen flickered a bit here


> aug(date n time) Satyam-9665 sendmail[315]:My unqualified my own domain name(local host) --using short name



After this I was in the terminal/console as "root"


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 31, 2006)

GUI always starts automatically in Solaris, unless disabled by root. In your case,
the graphics card seems to be having problems. Execute kdmconfig as root and
follow the instructions. You may also have to configure X manually, depending
on your card.

Did you do a full install of Solaris? For more help, join #solaris on freenode.


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes I did a full install and hence it took appx 10 GB.



> For more help, join #solaris on freenode.


 where's it?


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 31, 2006)

irc.freenode.net


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 31, 2006)

The link is not working.
I went to *irc.freenode.net/ and it showed up 





> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
> Apache Server at irc.freenode.net Port 80



do I need to register somewhere or what. please guide me


----------



## mehulved (Aug 31, 2006)

IRC cannot be opened in the browser like a url. It's something like chatting on messengers. 
Some info on irc can be obtained here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20170 and *www.irchelp.org/irchelp/faq.html


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm.. thanks got Chatzilla and some help too 
thanks yamaraj and tech_your_future


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2006)

Mention the solution here if possible too


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 1, 2006)

Well most of them said its a problem with the graphics card. I suspected this too coz just as solaris tries to load the GUI shell, the screen flickered 4 times (with a gap of 2-3 secs). I assume it was that solaris was tried to load the GUI shell but was unable to do so.

Another reasona may be that some installation files were missing. Thats because just before the disc-1 was going to end some errors showed up (missing files). May be these files were responible for proper working of the GUI shell and hence the problem. 

This time I will configure the installing options manually and will post the results here


----------

